# How I got my Parker...



## Kitteh (Jun 29, 2009)

I had been living with my friend and she had one cat (outdoor) and a dog. Her brother moved back home and brought two cats with him. Parker and MJ (Spider Man). They were confined to the basement, along with the older cat because the dog had major aggression issues. MJ was extremely skittish and terrifed of me for 2 years. She would literally climb straight up the wall and into a space in the ceiling where a tile was missing. My friends brother, being the careless moron he is, never looked after them. We cleaned the litter box, fed them and gave them water. This wasn't until I went down one to find out they hadn't had water for 2 days! They both started getting attatched to me and trusting me more and more. 
Shortly before I moved out, I went into the basement to find Parker in a box, drooling excessively, panting and very lethargic. I called my vet (who is an animal saint) and rushed him down there. Upper respiratory infection. He stayed with her for 3 days and came home with a clean bill of health and I left the vet with MY new cat and only a $45.00 bill! Parkers bond with me grew immensly from that moment on. It was like he knew I saved him.
I decided to move home with my parents but had the task of convincing them to let me bring these sweet cats with me. In the meantime they stayed with my friends mom. Unfortunately, my friends mother accidently left a window open that had no screen in it and MJ fell out of the window and ran away. I spent weeks looking for her, calling the shelter and placing ads. I got nothing. 
With one less cat, my parents let me bring Parker home. They instantly fell in love with him. He's been my big baby every since. Although I went through a rough time with him last year (he was sick ALOT), hes doing well now and is very happy.


----------

